# Quarter skin 68 GTO



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Ordered and recieved a r quarter skin. Supposed to be a Goodmark. Looks like they formed it with a ballpene hammer and 2x4. Anyone out there have any luck with reproduction sheetmetal. If you have to mud the whole panel after putting it on might just as well fix the originial.
Thanks
Bill


----------



## mrdon50 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've bought several different panel for a 65 and although the fit is sometimes not the greatest most of the time you can get it worked out but I've always bought mine at the larger shows and swap meets so I can see what I'm buying and not through a catalog and freight co. If you're dealing with a reputable guy at most of these shows, most of them will give a little better deal to offset some of the repair cost on a damaged panel. You may have to delay your project a little while but you could save yourself a lot of work and besides if your projects are anything like mine there is always something else you can spend time on cleaning, wire brushing, sandblasting, painting, rewiring (oh you get the idea).
Good luck


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I put a full quarter from dynacorn on my 69, not just a skin. After reading some of the other horror stories about fitment, this one actually was pretty good. The door edge gaps are good, trunky opening alignment good, overall shape good. I had two problems: 1) with it mocked up and aligned "the best" the top inside edge lacked about 1/4" meeting the bottom of the inside roof next to the drip rail and 2) the radius of the curve where the corner of the rear window reveal molding fits is "off" a little and it made getting the reveal molding installed a bear. The first one was easy enough to fix by welding in a very tiny patch. The second one... well the molding is in but at some point in the future I'll probably want to redo it to try to make it look better. Part of it's my fault because I didn't test fit it at all until final assembly - after paint and after the glass was installed. Lesson learned.

Bear


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

bondobill said:


> Ordered and recieved a r quarter skin. Supposed to be a Goodmark. Looks like they formed it with a ballpene hammer and 2x4. Anyone out there have any luck with reproduction sheetmetal. If you have to mud the whole panel after putting it on might just as well fix the originial.
> Thanks
> Bill


i consider aftermarket body panels to be just a good starting point. IMO if the old panel can be saved it is your best bet in the long run. aftermarket panels are great to have when your old ones are to far gone.


----------

